# Your First Time in COPENHAGEN



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

One of the nicest squares in Copenhagen, Kongens Nytorv and the immediate area.











Let's now go into the famous Marmokirke (actually, Frederiks Kirke), the huge church right behind the Amalienborg Palace



























Try to time your visit to be there at 3pm sharp. There is a tour of the dome at that time. The views are great!



































































The interior of the church from the base of the dome











And now, let's walk to the waterfront, crossing the Palace square into Lardsen square/park which overlooks Christianholms island and the new Opera house.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing photos from my love city Copenhagen .. thanks @aljuarez ..


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool City.


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics, please post more :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the cool Danish capital. :banana:

Street scenes and people...

























Illum, a central department store is a good place to check out some basic Danish design. It has several cafés, a large bookstore and nice views from the upper floors!



































The beautiful Nikolai church and immediate area...





















Details and closeups...

























Some of the shops that make shopping in Scandinavia a real highlight...



















Old Town impressions...









Let's now move up North along the waterfront from the Old Town. You will soon come to the Royal Playhouse, a cool, contemporary theatre.















The Royal Cast Collection is an exhibition space featuring full-size reproductions of statues from antiquity to the Renaissance. Worth a stop as you move up North along the waterfront. 
















As you continue along, you'll see nice views and lush greenery before reaching the historic cidadel and fort. The Gefion Fountain and the Anglican church are also worth a stop!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice presentation of our neighbour city! :cheers:
Copenhagen looks especially beautful at sunny autumn days


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the Danish capital! :banana:

The City Hall is the largest building in City Hall square so you can't miss it. You should also check out the interior. Pretty!

































As I moved through the interior, I realized how big the place is. I actually got lost. But what really impressed me was the openness of the place, with its open doors and lack of check points and mean-looking security goons. Very democratic. 





















I loved this chamber, with its gorgeous art nouveau pendant lights. 













The main tower is also open to the public. The views!

































Back on the ground now. A couple of cafés. 







Shots of roofs. I love Copenhagen's downtown roofs!

















The pretty domes of the Nevsky Russian church











The Design Museum... unfortunately closed when I stopped by.





The church of St. Ansgar, the city's catholic cathedral. 



















Street scenes













Buildings and facades



















And the statue of Christian X







Details and zooming in...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! a beautiful and classy city and lots of wonderful things and places to see.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ exactly what I was thinking...great pics :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Danish National Museum includes old and modern buildings, and it a treasure trove of all things Danish!



































More from the Kongens Nytorv square and immediate area. So elegant!











































Back towards Gammeltorv but we walk past Amagertorv again!


































Amagertorv, with its beautiful fountain at the location of the Caritas Well.



















And back towards City Hall square and beyond towards the hotel, for an early dinner!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Nyhavn ("New Port") is a centrally located strip of water lined by antique, colorful houses where restaurants and bars are located. It is one of the most picturesque areas in town, and it's also very touristy. But don't miss it!















































From Nyhavn it's easy to get on a sightseeing cruise. Highly recommended. 

















































Back on dry land, still around Nyhavn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from Copenhagen :cheers:


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

In my opinion Copenhagen is one of the classiest cities in Europe. Look at how every single detail has been taken care of. Streets and facades are extremely clean, windows always match, commercial signs and ads are almost always very tidy. I may be exaggerating a little, but to me Copenhagen looks like OCD paradise. :drool:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing shots, so much details! Copenhagen is a great city to visit, , like a small metropolis, and I am glad to live in it's neighbour city on the other side of the sea! Hope to go there again this or next month. :cheers:

I had no idea that you could enter the city hall, I have passed it a thousand times without knowing it, and that it's tower was open to public I didn't know!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

What a lovely set of images! It is such a charming city of mostly old but well-preserved architectural gems. Thank you for sharing these pictures.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Old Stock Exchange, an Eighteenth Century beauty, with the city's most enchanting spire: dragon tails! :banana:

















I have to tell you. You live like a caveman. [Miranda Priestley dismissive tone] No-no-no...it wasn't a question... you really do. But you only realize it once you've seen Danish design, which is often expressed through deceptively simple, well executed pieces. So go the design shops, even if you won't be able to fit most things in your suitcase. Alternatively, make sure go visit many of the local cafés. That's all... :lol:




















Street scenes and impressions.

































The Post and Telecom museum. Small and cute. But the real highlight was an alternative view of the roofs of Copenhagen. 

















More of Copenhage's monumental side...:banana:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Danish cool...













The Royal Library of Denmark is one of the coolest cultural institutions I've ever seen. 

































The beautiful church of Our Savior, with its whimsical outside staircase, and awesome views! 

























































And more random images...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for bringing back and sharing with us this fabulous thread


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread is full of pearl kay: thank for sharing


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Copenhagen metro. Just a few years old, this is surely a case of infrastructural overkill, it feels almost luxurious in places. I was told photography was not permitted after taking dozens of photos in several stations, on my way out.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back downtown

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Nørreport is the name of the station located just North of the Old Town. Although still formally within Indre By (Inner City), this area feels a little bit more modern. The area has a bunch of places to visit, with the advantage of being a lot less touristy.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a couple of blocks of the station, you can visit the Danish Workers' Museum. I found the recreations of early to mid-20th Century interiors just as interesting as the depictions of the labour movement. You don't have to be a card-carrying member of a Communist Party somewhere to recognize that literally every right you have at work (from not being physically punished to having a lunch break) has been obtained through the intense fighting and even bloodshed of people who had had enough. And you don't have to be an admirer of Che Guevara to realize that "socialism" covers a wide variety of policies that support a social safety net and the recognition of public goods. Why that offends so many people is literally beyond me. And the museum also makes it abundantly clear that all this is not ancient history: millions of people are still exploited (including sexually and including children), in even the richest countries.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Rosenborg Castle

If you don't have tie to visit the larger royal residences outside of town, make sure you visit Rosenborg, just North of the Old Town. This beautiful castle is a 17th Century renaissance-style residence built by King Christian IV. With its beautiful gardens and formal reception rooms, you may think that you're actually in a palace, but notice the moat and the thick walls. This place was actually burned down twice by enemy forces.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

North of the Castle and past the very large National Art Museum of Denmark (which I visited on an earlier trip), the Hirschprung Collection is a delightful place, in a beautiful park, and showcasing Danish painting and sculpture of the 20th Century.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Northwestern part of the central area is an interesting mix. From Nørreport station, you're super close to the nice Torvehallerne market and Israel Square. Here you'll be sharing the stalls and benches almost exclusively with the friendly locals.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The area South the three Søerne (lakes) has some beautiful perspectives over fancy homes, and a couple of nice old buildings. To me it was more interesting for the chance to look at middle-class Danes enjoying a (relatively) nice day out (it was windy!)


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

North of the Lakes, you are officially in Nørrebro, supposedly a more rough-and-tumble area. Still pleasant, and full of formal institutions (the Masonic Temple, the University, a big hospital, old factories...), and still very clean and orderly.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

For a more "authentic", less sanitized version of Copenhagen, you could go to even farther North into Nørrebro, past the Rundel metro station, and past the large Assistens Cemetery. Even in this grittier district, with streets just marginally rougher than in other areas, the cafés and shops are totally gentrified. You'll have to go farther for an even more "authentic" Copenhagen!

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Heading back into central Copenhagen

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Most people walking down Strøget just look at the shop windows of chain shops, but just across the street from the fountain of Amagertorv, Nytorv is a square that offers a interesting mix of buildings, including a Neoclassical courthouse and a romantic archway leading away towards the South.

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

And we're back on the tourist trail

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Extremely beautiful photos @aljuarez always love your photo threads


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. I need to visit one day.


----------

